# which blood would you like to have?



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Which bloodline would you get if you could and why? 

Me I'll say Colby then Old family red nose because I love those old tymes dogs


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Razor Edge, I've seen some great dogs. I prefer the not to chubby ones. xD


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

*I really like the oldschool game blod, and the the old old old school RE blood before it got rediculously cross bred into bulldog hybrids.*


----------



## tigerfan82 (Aug 5, 2009)

I would love to have a dog out of the Royal blood line, dont have the room or that kind of cash laying around.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

tonios said:


> Which bloodline would you get if you could and why?
> 
> Me I'll say Colby then Old family red nose because I love those old tymes dogs


You hit it right on the head. Colby and OFRN. Colby being the preferd.


----------



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a RExGator if i would get another prolly a og greyline or watchdog


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

I would not want any other than what I have now.....Jayda bloodline, she's perfect:love2:


----------



## RonJeremy (Aug 20, 2009)

Crenshaw's Rascal/Homer type dogs. They look the best and out perform everthing.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I don't seem to remember what line Marty's Lil Bit is, but I want it. I love redboy/chinaman crosses and if I were asked to choose Bully blood I'd go with a Cairo/Remy bitch taken to King Kamali and I'm sure I would be more than pleased with the result.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Easts ends Neillson ROM
reids big red
stps GR CH buck


----------



## rollincoal (Aug 20, 2009)

*OLD FAMILY RED ALL THE WAY*

I'm an ofrn fan mine is one of the best dogs ive ever had hes super sweet and is very well behaved.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> I don't seem to remember what line Marty's Lil Bit is, but I want it. I love redboy/chinaman crosses and if I were asked to choose Bully blood I'd go with a Cairo/Remy bitch taken to King Kamali and I'm sure I would be more than pleased with the result.


Yeah, Lilbit bloodline. lol but yeah.


----------



## epikblu (Aug 19, 2009)

definitely razor edge.. i like most of the dogs i've seen from this line.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I really want a Jeep or Jeep/red boy bitch.
If I am good maybe Santa will bring me one! lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I want something DA! lol

how bout some bourdeaux, or some crenshaw? maybe some chinaman or jeep. I want something that keeps me on my feet... I want a workaholic pooch!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

SEO said:


> Yeah, Lilbit bloodline. lol but yeah.


Ha! Marty told me all about her, but it was like a year ago and it was a late night chat.....
Her brother is damn nice too.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Really, would love to see him, a boy Lilbit, hell yeah.

I like the dog in my avatar that is Jasmine a Michael Vick dog. I think she is beautiful. She looks so sweet. But I couldn’t, I have my Big Boy Blue. I think I would fight the dog that attacks Big Blue. I got some game to, lol.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't need anymore lines on my yard lol. 

I have a jeep/redboy bitch, also have cottingham, tnt, boudreaux, and some other stuff not to mention my amstaffs so im stuck for a while. wouldnt mind adding in some more boudreaux to the yard and some more redboy and jeep.


----------



## shortbedder (May 25, 2009)

I like Eli/Snooty


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> I really want a Jeep or Jeep/red boy bitch.
> If I am good maybe Santa will bring me one! lol


You never know what will happen.

I was telling a friend about a jeep dog we used to have that I just loved and I wanted another jeep and about 2 weeks later, he called me and said I have this puppy for you, do you want her! Of course I said yes, I was sooo excited.

I like what I have. We have dangerzone, dagger, jeep/nigerino, victorino, and I think that's all, except for the patterdales and jagdterrier.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I want a pit /perso canario


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I still don't know enough about bloodlines to pick one. I have an idea about what a lot of the dogs look like.. but not temperament/drive aspects of it. So I couldn't really say. I want a solid headed dog who is friendly, dog friendly to manageable DA, good with kids and protective to the extent that it would save my family if something happened. But not always "on guard"

I think I already have one of those... lol And she is the backyard breeder type.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Im more than happy with my RE doggie, BUT, I THINK I want a REAL APBT...Im not sure what bloodline, pref, something on the smaller side. Im in love with Lisa's blue dogs, and Siren...okay, Im in love with Lisa's dogs. LOL. And I LOVEEE Lindsay's dogs too...I want a dog I can WORK, and show.  Thats what Ill get once I'm dogless. I dont want to have to worry about crate and rotate.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

If I ever get into game dogs when i get older it will probably be some boudreaux or chinaman bloodI just like the way they preform.

As for bully which I know im going to get into, ill probably get some ghangis khan or ironcross. I really want to have big bullies that REALLY work. Not any little stuff that people call drive because it can hang. But, actual drive that I can compete with.

Oh i cnt forget dangerzone!!!


----------



## 64gatorAL (Aug 29, 2009)

i just got thi girl dog and the pedigree ,on both sides, goes back to "purple rose of cairo". On the sire side purple rose is grandfatherand on dam purple rose is great grandfather. Ive heard people say that purple rose of cairo more or less started the razors edge line, is that true?


----------

